
Jadav Payeng - The man who planted a forest, all by himself - I See India - ghosh
http://iseeindia.com/2013/03/07/the-man-who-planted-a-forest-all-by-himself/?fb_ref=widget
======
robodale
Wow, and I get a letter from the city telling my to remove the three trees I
planted behind my property.

~~~
ghosh
amazing reaction for sensible thing to do

